# Foggy Flounder



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*Foggy Flounder*

The last 4 nights of gigging have been incredible, even with persistent pea-soup fog, making for some tough navigation. Warm daytime temps and sun have led to the shallows warming nicely over the last week, leading to prime conditions for flounder holding shallow on mud and hard sand bottom. Locating bait has been the key, especially finger mullet. Once we find the bait, the flounder are easy pickings in the shallows. 4-6 person limits in 2-4 hours have been the norm the last few nights, with all the fish in the 14-18" range.

*Upcoming open dates:
January: 2, 4, 5, 9-20, 23-27, 29-31
February: 1, 4-28*

Visit my Facebook page for daily reports and pictures.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Duck Hunting 
361-229-6053
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com


----------

